# Deathtouch Horrors Pictures



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, eventhough it has been crazy the last year, I tired to make a little time for my props. So here is the few shots that I have. Maybe it will get better next year.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

looking good!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I hope mine looks that good DT. Your inflatable?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks good, DT.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It my not be the largest haunt, but it has quality spooks. You should be happy with it.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I hope mine looks that good DT. Your inflatable?


Nope..Roomate's/Landlord.

Thank you everyone. That means everything to me.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad to see you back in the haunt mood! I am hanging in there, got to, the party and trail is set on the 27th!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Looks great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

I think it looks *really *awesome! Simple, but effective.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Just shows you don't have to have a lot of space to be effective. Great job!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Glad you got a display up DT. Looks good.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice! It looks like you got at least three layers of lighting in while only having to add one fixture.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Shoot I guess I can't edit my posts yet. I meant to add one small suggestion/ comment if that's Ok? Have you thought about maybe sliding the green flood in the front more to the left and hitting the props from more of a 45 angle? I only ask as the prop furthest to the left is a little hidden, maybe the angle shot would give a wider coverage as well as adding a few shadows across the scene. Just a thought


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It is all in the grouping and lighting.
Great job. You don't have to have a lot to have good impact. Very nice.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

BTW, did you make that scarecrow? I really like that a lot.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree with the majority.... looks great!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Vety nice indeed. :jol:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you. I have added more lighting. I got a red LED from..Opps forgot the vendors name. And added another groundbreaker. The scarecrow was half done by me. I bought part of it and added my own things. Thank you everyone. I will have to show you a pic of the different lighting tonight.


----------

